# eclipse 3.4 und SVN unter windows



## mfernau (5. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand in einfachen und für einen 10 jährigen verständlichen Schritten erklären, wie ich SVN unter Windows bei Eclipse 3.4 installiert bekomme? Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Howtows gelesen die alle dieselben Schritte erklären. Doch so oft ich es auch probiere, ich bekomme jedes mal einen angeblich nicht auflösbaren Konflikt in Eclipse der mir die Installation des Polarion Subversive SNV Connector verweigert. Lustigerweise nur unter Windows (hab auf zwei verschiedenen Systemen eine Neuinstallation von Eclipse durchgeführt). Unter Linux ging es auf Anhieb problemlos.

Ich schnalls einfach nicht...


----------



## MichaelW (5. September 2008)

Hi,

subclipse (http://subclipse.tigris.org/) finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang ganz gut!
Einfach in Eclipse (Software Update) über die update site (http://subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.4.x) installieren. Es reicht "required" und "recommended" zu markieren und zu installieren.
Hoffe das klappt

Gruß
Micha


----------



## mfernau (5. September 2008)

subclipse ist aber nicht für Eclipse 3.4 - Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MichaelW (5. September 2008)

Also bei mir läuft's


----------



## mfernau (5. September 2008)

hmmm... vielleicht sollte man nicht immer alles glauben was man so liest?

Aber es scheint probleme beim authentifizieren zu geben. Mein SVN-Server (über Apache) erwartet eine Eingabe von Benutzername und Passwort. Möchte ich mich mit dem svn Server verbinden via Eclipse kommt keine Aufforderung zur Eingabe von Benutzerdaten. Statt dessen bricht der import mit einem "403 Forbidden" ab.


----------



## mfernau (5. September 2008)

ach - ich glaub das jetzt ein Konfigurationsproblem meines Apache-Webservers 
Ich fummel mich mal durch ...

danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## profy (16. September 2008)

Ich hatte auch jede Menge Probleme mir dieser Kombination.
Erst mal muss man sich mit dem neuem Updateverfahren von Eclipse 3.4 verinnerlichen.
Am besten speichert man die Plugin Datein in ein extra Verzeichnis entpackt sie dort und lädt diese in die Liste der verfügbaren Software ein. Refresh zwischendurch ist auch sehr wichtig. Für die Kommunikation habe ich das SVNKit installiert (http://www.svnkit.com/ ).
Subclipse bietet dafür eine Schnittstelle an. Damit scheint es sich nun so zu verhalten wie bei der alten Version.


----------



## Florian Strienz (18. September 2008)

Du musst bei der Subversive Installation die Haken bei diesem Team-geraffel und bei irgend so einer Projekt implementierung raus machen. Das sind Plugins die nicht standardmäßig in Eclipse drin sind. Dann kannst du es installieren. Du brauchst nur Subversive und die einfachen Connectoren. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal.

Subversive ist VIEL besser als Subclipse. )))


----------



## Oliver Gierke (18. September 2008)

Bitte nicht Subversive mit Subclipse verwechseln (Florian hat es schon angedeutet). Subversive ist im offiziellen Releasetrain in Ganymede dabei, daher würde ich auch eher darauf setzen. Richtig ist auch, dass für bestimmte Anforderungen (svn+ssh) spezielle Konnektoren (SVNKit) installiert werden müssen. Dies geht aber über den Updatemanager problemlos.

Wichtig ist halt den genauen Authentifizierungsmechnismus zu kennen, den dein SVN / Apache benutzt: svn+ssh, https, whatever. Dementsprechen ist dann auch der CLientconnector zu konfigurieren.

Gruß
Ollie


----------

